# Giving blood



## nightster (Jun 6, 2014)

I've seen it suggested for people to give blood. What reasons would someone do that, other than charity?


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 6, 2014)

Running AAS can increase your hematocrit. Hematocrit is the measure of solids (red blood cells) in your blood.
The higher your hematocrit, the thicker your blood will become.
Obviously there reaches a point where your heart has to work much much harder to pump pudding through your veins.
High hematocrit can lead to heart disease or possibly a stroke.

Donating blood is a good way to lower your hematocrit levels.
It's also like an oil change for your body, some find it very refreshing.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2014)

Compounds such as EQ (even just exogenous Test as well) for example cause an increase in hematocrit (which is the ratio of the volume of red blood cells to total blood cells).  This leads to "thick" blood so to speak, which leads to high blood pressure (or polycythemia in some cases), which, well, kicks yer arse and steals yer girl. 

Donating blood then lowers BP & also anecdotally counters symptoms of polycythemia such as lethargy, itching & numbness in the extremities. 

I personally try to donate as often as possible (once every 53 days I believe is the mx frequency).


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 6, 2014)

LoLz

..giving blood is like getting a transfusion. Out with the old and start making new clean blood.
Lots of benefits for users. 

Pls donate some...save lives and youll feel much better afterwords.


----------



## nightster (Jun 6, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!!! Good to know!


----------



## nastyNate (Jun 6, 2014)

the original "legitimate" use of a number of the aas was for anemia before things like epo came around. most of the compounds stimulate rbc production to some degree....some more than others


----------



## Seeker (Jun 6, 2014)

Free cookies and apple juice after..


----------



## nightster (Jun 6, 2014)

Seeker said:


> Free cookies and apple juice after..


Hell I'm sold now!!!


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 6, 2014)

Just gave last Friday and felt awesome the whole weekend...now on a schedule...every 56 days!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ya I donate all the time


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2014)

nightster,

Iron1 hit it on the head medically but #TheMatrix is right, you may save a life; and for me that's worth it.

Ow, if someone tells you that you lose your gear that way; Nope! It's such a minuscule amount it becomes a non-factor. If the average adult male holds 12 pints, it's 1/12 of what you have in your bloodstream at that time. It's not like you injected 1 gram an hour before and now lost 1/12 of it.


----------



## stonetag (Jun 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Compounds such as EQ (even just exogenous Test as well) for example cause an increase in hematocrit (which is the ratio of the volume of red blood cells to total blood cells).  This leads to "thick" blood so to speak, which leads to high blood pressure (or polycythemia in some cases), which, well, kicks yer arse and steals yer girl.
> 
> Donating blood then lowers BP & also anecdotally counters symptoms of polycythemia such as lethargy, itching & numbness in the extremities.
> 
> I personally try to donate as often as possible (once every 53 days I believe is the mx frequency).


What is the quantity protocol  bro?....pint?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 7, 2014)

I like donating for so many reasons one b/c I like to save lives (nbd just doing my part) two  I am prone to high iron in the blood so donating keeps it in check . Three The nurses always pump my ego about what large veins I have and I always remark you have no idea hahahah gets me every time. 

Seriously do it once and see how good you feel the next day I dont know y but you will feel great . O and don't listen to the bs about not working out that day . I asked y and the dude told me its b/c if you happen to bleed under the skin it will bruise and they dont want to hear your shit if it happens but its fine to work out I do every time just 2 or 3 hours later


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 7, 2014)

I love giving blood. Next will be my 18th. I also get a free pint of beer with each donation.

I feel 10x better afterwards. I do hate the iron check first though.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Jun 7, 2014)

I try do donate as often as possible. Makes me sick for about 2 hours , but then I fell like a champ.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

nice! im going in tomorrow with a therapeutic phlebotomy at the hospital, i hope i feel way better afterwards...


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

Ummmk yeah so im now laying in a hospital bed because i passed out after 225 ml of blood was taken from me.... Holy crap, i feel like poop! Almost passed out again and they put me in a room and might need some fluids.... I guess my body doesnt like giving that much at a time hahaha! What a puss!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 7, 2014)

Less than half a pint.

Did they check your iron like a blood bank would first?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Less than half a pint.
> 
> Did they check your iron like a blood bank would first?



Just cbc nit sure if iron is included in a cbc?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2014)

J20, had you eaten before the blood draw?


----------



## jennerrator (Jun 7, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ummmk yeah so im now laying in a hospital bed because i passed out after 225 ml of blood was taken from me.... Holy crap, i feel like poop! Almost passed out again and they put me in a room and might need some fluids.... I guess my body doesnt like giving that much at a time hahaha! What a puss!



Oh wow, that's a trip but sure it happens more than we think. You'll be fine hun 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> J20, had you eaten before the blood draw?



Not much and im still here, they said my heart rate dropped so low they thought my heart was gonna stop


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2014)

Hang tough, Mate. Bet they got you on some orange juice or the like. You'll be right as rain soon. Next time, maybe have a bite before donating  - I find this helps to keep the dizzies away.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Hang tough, Mate. Bet they got you on some orange juice or the like. You'll be right as rain soon. Next time, maybe have a bite before donating  - I find this helps to keep the dizzies away.



They gave me 2 oj's and that was hours ago! Now in a bed getting an iv haha and more bw done to rule anything out.... But i was suprised that my hematocrit had lowered from 54.5 down to like 52 just by hydrating and my last test shot was 200 mlg so i thought it was gonna be higher,


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 7, 2014)

54 is no bueno.

If you have low iron blood banks wont draw.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> 54 is no bueno.
> 
> If you have low iron blood banks wont draw.



Yeah thats y mine was scripted from doc

Ill ask about my iron levels in a min


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

Ok freaking a, kind of scared now.... 2 heart markers were high, lactate and ck? If i remember? And doc said if iv doesnt loer these im stsying all night cause it may have been a small heart attack at one point???


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2014)

Maybe they need to just give you your blood back?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Maybe they need to just give you your blood back?



Thats what im saying!


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

Ck creatine kinase was high marker for a heart attack  and lactate?


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 7, 2014)

J20 said:


> Ck creatine kinase was high marker for a heart attack  and lactate?



Elevated CK is one marker for a heart attack, I've also seen elevated CK associated with heavy training (eg. if you had a blood test soon after your training session). Did you lift today before bloods?


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

NbleSavage said:


> Elevated CK is one marker for a heart attack, I've also seen elevated CK associated with heavy training (eg. if you had a blood test soon after your training session). Did you lift today before bloods?



No i didnt but she said it might be caused from me passing out as well? I hope its not a past small heart attack? Ive never had one that i know of.... Bags of iv to see if it flushes me clean and then more bw to find out and if not then im staying the night to have tons pf tests done...


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2014)

Last set of bw taken haha 2nd bag of iv solution started! I hope it all comes back clean so i can go home already! They finally fed me wich helped a ton!!! 

Could certain foods or over consumption cause high ck??


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 8, 2014)

Low ck can cause fainting it seems. 

Just relax, let them do their thing. If anything did happen, your in the best spot for it. I see people get light headed when donating though so probably anemic or low blood sugar.

If you're still concerned after, you can get an echo stress test done to check for issues.

I'm sure you're fine bro, what are the odds of a small heart attack while giving blood. More likely related to donating.

I would drop the test to minimal levels until your hematocrit is under 50. I wouldn't go past 50.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 8, 2014)

yeah ur right brad!

and IM HOME! feelin like poo but had to take 2 full saline bags and only pissed 2 times, soooo IF U THINK UR HYDRATED, MORE THAN LIKELY UR NOT!! i found this out today but yeah dropping the test down, and possibly even getting on a statin will help with my stress on my heart...


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 8, 2014)

If you get good red yeast rice it has statin effects. If you can cap I can give you some to use.

The other day I pissed yellow, drank a gallon of water and didnt piss for hours. Getting dehydrated is easy when working in heat.

I take about 2500mg red yeast, 1g niacin (real flushing) and 600mg coq10 e d. Add in dhea and antioxidants for artery health.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 8, 2014)

So, you donating again in 58 days? Lol


----------



## j2048b (Jun 8, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> If you get good red yeast rice it has statin effects. If you can cap I can give you some to use.
> 
> The other day I pissed yellow, drank a gallon of water and didnt piss for hours. Getting dehydrated is easy when working in heat.
> 
> I take about 2500mg red yeast, 1g niacin (real flushing) and 600mg coq10 e d. Add in dhea and antioxidants for artery health.



Actually been using some of the best from hard rhino.... They got amazing supps, in fact doctor told me today that using the red yeast rice may have been part of the problem with my latest muscle break down episode....with the statin effects and all


AND YES IM GONNA DONATE AGAIN! Will be double red because they actually pump the stuff back in, and my hospital wouldnt tape down the withdraw needle, said they had to hold it and tourniquet my bicep and never  released it,,,,i think that crap played a HUGE roll in y i couldnt relax and eventually passed out....


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 8, 2014)

Glad your ok bro


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow J20 that's all pretty wild and kind of scary. I'm glad to hear that you're ok bro


----------



## nightster (Jun 8, 2014)

Glad you're ok now!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 9, 2014)

Welcome home, Mate. Glad you made it


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone! Today was another uphill climb i documented in my other thread  about having major leg cramps since this morning, everything seems better now, 

Whats weird is that i felt hung over all dang day like i tied one on last night, BUT NOPE! IT WAS JUST GETTING RID OF BLOOD! I guess when i dontate it makes me hung over haha!


----------



## snake (Jun 9, 2014)

J20,

Sounds like you made the corner. I hope you feel better today.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 9, 2014)

snake said:


> J20,
> 
> Sounds like you made the corner. I hope you feel better today.



Thanks man! Having other issues now my GOD, should have eaten before giving blood, prolly wouldnt be all carzy now!


----------



## Trauma RN (Jul 1, 2014)

I just donated the other day. I feel like a million bucks after. I hope you are feeling better...


----------



## j2048b (Jul 2, 2014)

Trauma RN said:


> I just donated the other day. I feel like a million bucks after. I hope you are feeling better...



Um a bit, thanks! Still going thru crap for hematologist and cardiologist stuff, gonna get on some nattokinase and a few other things to help me along the way!


----------



## TriniJuice (Jul 2, 2014)

Funny i see this:
Red cross just called me 2day and said my personal donation saved 3 lives....Baby Jesus is proud of me
Got another donation this month


----------



## Seeker (Jul 2, 2014)

I just donated this past Sunday...felt good


----------



## jamescaxton (Sep 17, 2014)

i donate blood all the time


----------



## Big Worm (Sep 18, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Funny i see this:
> Red cross just called me 2day and said my personal donation saved 3 lives....Baby Jesus is proud of me
> Got another donation this month



That sounds like a bunch of feel good bull shit. **** them, but good to donate.  I go every 2 months.

I dont feel any difference when I donate.


----------

